# Cleanout Clearances



## Bryan Holland (Dec 25, 2011)

Is it the intent of the section below in the 2009 IPC to require 18 inches of clearance from an adjoining structure / obstruction or 18 inches above / in front of the cleanout.

This is in reference to the buildng sewer / building drain cleanout located outside of a building.



> *708.8 Clearances.* Cleanouts on 6-inch (153 mm) and smaller pipes shall be provided with a clearance of not less than 18 inches (457 mm) for rodding.


----------



## pyrguy (Dec 25, 2011)

Bryan,

I take it to mean the equipment has the clearance to rod properly. That is not doubling back on itself.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 26, 2011)

Our interpretation is the "front of cleanouts" is the upstream side of the direction of flow. Following along with pyrguy explanation is to provide enough room to guard the structure from rodding damage to it. Hence typical on the interior side with room to remove the plug could be right up against the wall in reference to the clearance being on the upstream side.

"IPC 708.5 Opening direction. Every cleanout shall be installed to open to allow cleaning in the direction of flow of the drainage pipe or at right angles thereto.

IRC P3005.2.5 Accessibility. Cleanouts shall be accessible. Minimum clearance in front of cleanouts shall be 18 inches on 3-inches and larger pipes, and 12 inches on smaller pipes. Concealed cleanouts shall be provided with access of sufficient size to permit removal of the cleanout plug and rodding of the system. Cleanout plugs shall not be concealed by permanent finishing material."

Francis


----------

